

Apple FQ2 results: 37.4MM iPhones Sold; 19.5MM iPads Sold - Samuel_Michon
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2013/04/23Apple-Reports-Second-Quarter-Results.html

======
Samuel_Michon
65% more iPads sold and 7% more iPhones sold than in last year’s FQ2. Mac
sales remain stable, while the rest of the PC market continues to shrink.

~~~
ternaryoperator
Mac sales declined.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
By one percent, from 4 million to 3.95 million. It’s not the same, but it’s
stable. Which is why I wrote exactly that.

“Mac sales declined” would be the wrong headline, giving that Apple grows
faster than the rest of the market, have done so for years, and continues to
take most of the profits out of the PC market.

